# Mp3 Folders?



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

I inserted a cd fill with Mp3's, and they are seperated between, like dance, ballads and so on
when i copy them to the Cruze Hard drive the Folders disappear, is there anyway to keep the folders when copying?
thanks
perry


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

banditelvis721 said:


> I inserted a cd fill with Mp3's, and they are seperated between, like dance, ballads and so on
> when i copy them to the Cruze Hard drive the Folders disappear, is there anyway to keep the folders when copying?
> thanks
> perry



banditelvis721,
The Cruze does not have a hard drive to save files on. You are able to insert your CD and play it but you can not save data to the vehicle. 

Selecting an MP3 Track:
Using the control buttons:
. Press either arrow to select the previous or next track.
. Turn the TUNE knob. 

Using the CD Menu:
1. Turn the MENU or MENU/SEL knob.
2. Select Playlists/Folders.
3. Select the playlist or folder.
4. Select the track.

*Searching for MP3 Tracks*
The search feature may take some time to display the information after reading the disc due to the amount of information stored on the disc. FM automatically plays while the disc is being read. Tracks can be searched by:
. Playlists
. Artists
. Albums
. Song Titles
. Genres
. Folder View

To search for tracks:
1. Turn the MENU or MENU/SEL knob.
2. Select Search.
3. Select: Playlists, Artists, Albums,Song Titles, Genres, or Folder View.
4. Select the track

I hope this helps you. You can also find this information in your owner's manual starting on page 7-20. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

What? Stacy yes it does, mine has a 30gb hard drive!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

banditelvis721 said:


> What? Stacy yes it does, mine has a 30gb hard drive!



banditelvis721,
I would be happy to look into this for you. I can do so if you provide me with your VIN number. I will be able to see exactly what audio system that you have in your vehicle specifically. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Is your hard drive connected to the car via the usb adapter in the center compartment?

I think there is some confusion going on here.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Which radio do you have? Is it one of the upgrade models?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

banditelvis721 said:


> What? Stacy yes it does, mine has a 30gb hard drive!



banditelvis721,
Do you have a SD card in your Cruze? Having an SD would allow you to store music on it. You would have to save your music on your SD card prior to inserting it into your vehicle. You are not able to save information from a USB devise or a CD to your SD card in your vehicle. I hope this answers your question. If you need further information please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

Well guys I do also have a harddrive in mine Cruze?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The base radio doesn't have any on-board storage.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Where do I find if I have a hard drive?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> banditelvis721,
> The Cruze does not have a hard drive to save files on. You are able to insert your CD and play it but you can not save data to the vehicle.
> 
> Selecting an MP3 Track:
> ...


I tried that also, however, when I look at the folders, the only thing that pops up is a folder called root directory,,,,,none of the other folders show up. In the root directory are songs that don't belong to any specif album/folder. Nothing else will show up. This goes hand in hand with my other issue with the cd player,,,,,,need to get this resolved!!!!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

buckeyewalt said:


> I tried that also, however, when I look at the folders, the only thing that pops up is a folder called root directory,,,,,none of the other folders show up. In the root directory are songs that don't belong to any specif album/folder. Nothing else will show up. This goes hand in hand with my other issue with the cd player,,,,,,need to get this resolved!!!!!!




buckeyewalt,
I have sent you an email with more details on the case that I have opened up for you. Feel free to contact me at any time.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

If your radio has a record button it has a Hard Drive!
Perry


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

banditelvis721 said:


> If your radio has a record button it has a Hard Drive!
> Perry


Do any Cruze vehicles have a HD in them,,,,,,,,,,I don't know of any options for it,,,unless I missed something.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the basic radio and am using the USB port. I loaded 1500 songs into my Dell flashdrive. Plugged it into the USB port and I got tuneage!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I had a 2gb flashdrive at home and loaded some songs and it works fine in the car. So I went and bought a 16gb flashdrive and loaded all 4gb of my music and the car dont reconize that there is a flashdrive in the usb. 

Any ideas?

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> I had a 2gb flashdrive at home and loaded some songs and it works fine in the car. So I went and bought a 16gb flashdrive and loaded all 4gb of my music and the car dont reconize that there is a flashdrive in the usb.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2


When you formatted the drive,,,,,,,,,did you format it in FAT32???,,,,if not,,that could be the problem!


----------

